# Another Buck Story



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Guys,I was at work this morning enjoying my 9:00 coffee break.
The wife stops by the shop and says"Get in the car,you have to see this!"
So I get in the car,and we drive about 1/8 mile from my shop.
Anyone familiar with Doylestown knows where the intersection of rt585 and county rd 70 is.
Standing in a very very small brushy area,is a doe,a spike,a little 8 pointer,and the ABSOLUTELY LARGEST 10 Pt. BUCK THAT I HAVE EVER SEEN>>DEAD OR ALIVE!
It takes quite a bit to get me shook up.I have been bowhunting for over 30 years,and have downed some nice ones,but this Buck was absolutely massive!
I watched him for 10 minutes at about 25 yards away.
His g2's are probably 16 inches long,spread 24-26 inches and extremely heavy!
This thing is a stud!!
He would score 170-190 easily.
Naturally he is in a no hunting area.
They are rutting pretty strong right now.


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Sounds like a Monkster. I think the next week will be the best. It's definately "on".


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

I Will Come Out Lewis And You Hold The Light For Me...lol....just Kidding..i Get Excited Just Reading That..i Saw The Biggest Buck I Ever Saw A Few Yrs Ago In The Cvnr..of Course It Was N A No Hunting Zone Too..


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

That is definitely a brute! I have started seeing some real dandies in our area as well. The problem though is that I have not been hunting but rather travelling to and from work.  

The are certainly in full rut here now. I think Monday around here would have been an unbelievable day to be in the woods. I saw 11 bucks on my trip to and from work. And I only drive less than 10 miles each way.  I had a smaller than average 8 pointer (maybe 110") right beside me along the road. He was trailing a doe and she was obviously ready as she kept looking back at him. She came up right behind the back corner of my vehicle and he walked up to about 15 yards away and gave me a look as to say would you leave me alone so I can carry on.  But he was not going to leave her.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm very familiar with that spot Lewis, I've seen many a deer in that area. That buck sounds very similar to one my two boys and I saw on the edge of Silver Creek park last year. There was a massive 14 point killed in that area several years ago so there must be a good gene pool.....


----------



## bassn317 (Apr 8, 2004)

Familiar with that area too. My wife goes down hametown from Barberton to Doylestown every morning and has seen many a herd crossing Hametown on both sides of silvercreek. There is a house on one side with a little pond that regularly has deer.


----------



## eye4neye (Apr 12, 2004)

[His g2's are probably 16 inches long,spread 24-26 inches and extremely heavy!

He would score 170-190 easily.


THOSE ARE DEFINATELY SOME HUGE G2'S BUDDY. AS YOU WELL KNOW, THEY WILL TRAVEL FAR IN THE RUT SOMETIMES, MAYBE YOU SHOULD TRY TO GET SOMEWHERE CLOSE TO THE LAND.....GOOD LUCK....TONY


----------



## lureboy98 (Aug 24, 2004)

I dont think they are totally in rut in knox county where I'm at. I still see a lot of bucks pushing does and the does simply running and not complying with them. With that said I hope that next weekend i'll see the big boys pushing them around. I saw the biggest bodied deer of my life driving in to my hunting spot on friday which was pretty cool but I havent seen many bucks pushing does....most are walking around solo. I did see a button buck mount a doe on Friday and give her one good shot before she ran away like a rocket ship! That was one of the funniest things i've seen in the woods.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I hunt in Knox as well and I believe that the the does are definitely in heat. It all kicked in to high gear last Monday as I saw deer running everywhere and 2 or 3 bucks right on the trail of a hot doe. I think after the first few days of real heavy activity it levels off a bit. Not all does come in to heat at the same time and therefore there will be does bred sporadically from now until they have all benn serviced. I saw a couple of bucks locking them up over a doe on my way to work this morning. They were not too big, a medium 8 pointer and a small 6.


----------



## lureboy98 (Aug 24, 2004)

I just havent seen the activity yet that i've seen in the other years that I've hunted. I've only seen small deer following the does around whereas the bigger ones i've seen have been alone.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I know what you are saying about not seeing the big ones following. I have not personally been around many this year either. But I have heard a few accounts of it thus far. And I know that last Monday I saw 3 or 4 nice ones trailing does. Unfortunately I was on my way to and from work. I don't think the initial craze hit at all on the weekend when I could hunt. But I am still seeing pretty regular deer activity. I just think it will be steady moderate activity from here on out.


----------

